# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  PSD Source - Baby Album

## petty

​
*PSD Source - Baby Alboum*
2 PSD | 4882x1693 | 300dpi | 61,5mb​
[download][/download]


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/61915040/e419092/BabyAlboum.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=21355

----------

